# I'm back



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

I was just given my wheelin papers from the hospital.
They let me go home finely. I had a setback 2 days ago so they held me over. I had a bad dream and I stood out from the bed before the nurses could get there. I landed on my nose and broke it. This experance was a hard way to lose weight. Yes they had to take the R leg below the knee but the good news is they think they got all the cancer before it spread. I have a new leg on order and will have to learn how to walk again when it comes in next week. I will have much therapy to do and monthly checks to make sure they got all the cancer. It was even hard to learn how to set up in a chair. I kept leaning to the right.
Tired now (from chasing the nurses).
I'm ok
Clint


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Keep it up Clinton. Stay with us, if you can.


----------



## Bob Harrison (Mar 15, 2005)

Get well soon!


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

Good to have you back!

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Good to hear from you guy! Do what you can when you can. It's ok to chase the nurses, just don't catch any


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Bullseye is right. You probably shouldn't catch them.







My dog keeps making that mistake and catching cars.

Glad to hear from you.


----------



## RAlex (Aug 18, 2001)

Welcome Back Clinton...Rick Alexander


----------



## power napper (Apr 2, 2005)

Glad you are back Clinton!!


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

clintonbemrose . . .

Welcome back!


----------



## The Honey House (May 10, 2000)

Hey! The BIG GUY upstairs listened!


----------



## Phoenix (May 26, 2004)

Glad to hear your ok Clint.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Glad you're on the mend, Clint!


----------



## Mabe (Mar 22, 2005)

I'll bet the nurses love you Clint! What a brave beekeeper!!!! Please let us know how you're doing.


Mabe


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

{I had a bad dream and I stood out from the bed before the nurses could get there.}

If it is the LSD type intensity they often are a result of the anestetics, It would be nice if they told us about them before hand.

{It was even hard to learn how to set up in a chair. I kept leaning to the right.}

Maybe this will put you in a better position to understand some of the rantings on Tailgater!

It is great to have you back, we all worried about you when we heard the news. Remember the body has an incredible ability to heal but it is at a slower pace than we may be used too!

You will remain in our prayers until we know you are up, about and adjusted to the next chapter of your life. Welcome back!


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

whoops double post

[ February 03, 2006, 08:18 PM: Message edited by: kgbenson ]


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

I am thrilled that you are doing well and sounds so upbeat. Keep up the good work!

Keith


----------



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Hi Clinton,

Great to hear the good news from you and about you.

Best Regards
Dennis


----------



## ikeepbees (Mar 8, 2003)

Hey Clinton,

I'm real pleased that you are back with us and in good spirits!!!!


----------



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

Just got a call that my new leg is in and will start therapy with it Sunday at 2:00Pm.
Can't wait. Today I went out to my 10 hives and found 6 were flying at 40 degrees and rain. Traveled in style in the fields with my John Deere Gator. I think I will have to install a winch and arm to do the heavy lifting. Will check the 4 non flying hives later
Clint


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

>Traveled in style in the fields with my John Deere Gator.

I love my Gator HXP! I even put pics on my site  It sure is a work saver, and a blast to boot!


----------



## JJ (Jun 22, 2004)

Hey Clint, Glad to see your back. Tell Pat thanks for keeping us informed on how you were doing. Take care JJ


----------



## REDTRACTOR1 (Dec 10, 2003)

Clint, great to have you back, I hope your therapy goes real well. I had a new knee put in last year and i get around just fine, hope your leg goes as good as my knee. Our prayers are still with you.
Take care Dwight


----------



## mick (Oct 7, 2005)

Oi! I dont know you but I was just reading that you were crook. Nice to see the people in here care about you. So I was wondering how you got on and I see that youre back in training.

Hope it all goes well for you. Eat lots of Honey!

cheers

mick


----------



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

Still doing therapy and can shuffle(walk) about 30 feet on my own. The neighbor and I have been feeding hives because of the warm winter. Started winter with 120 pounds of honey left on but the hives are so light I can almost pick them up. Putting on pollen paties today before therapy.
Thanks for all the responces makes me feel like I know all of you personaly.
Clint (running late)


----------



## Sungold (May 11, 2003)

Clint brings up a very good point. With this winter being as mild as it has been (for much of the lower 48), starvation may become a widespread issue as we get into later winter/early spring. I checked my hives last weekend (it was mild at the time) and they too were light. I gave them granulated sugar (on newspaper over the top bars. I also started pollen patties. 

Clint, it's good to see your back! cj

[ February 12, 2006, 12:02 PM: Message edited by: Sungold ]


----------



## Branman (Aug 20, 2003)

welcome back, Clint!

brandon


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Good to hear you are well and mending. Welcome back.


----------

